# Buying spices?



## flyfishjeep (Jan 23, 2010)

Being a newbie in the smoking world and the cooking world for what it's worth...
I seem to go through a ton of spices (ex.paprika) when making the rubs.  

Where does everyone buy there stuff at, and how long will they last if they are stored in an air tight container?

I hate having to run to the store at the last minute b/c the tiny bottle of spice wasn't enough.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ronp (Jan 23, 2010)

I like Sams Club.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 23, 2010)

This s one of my main suppliers http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/
thet have a good variety.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 23, 2010)

The Spice House. Mass produced store bought spices dont even come close. 

http://www.thespicehouse.com

you can order on the net, but luckily I live close enought o visit their stores in person.


----------



## gnubee (Jan 23, 2010)

Even in this small backwater town there is a Store that sells bulk spices. You can buy things like paprika in bulk. I get about 5 lbs of it at a time. Its very cheap. For about the same price as one of those tiny bottles you get about 20 times as much paprika. In my experience the bulk spices are usually fresher than the small bottle spices as well. Another huge plus is that the bulk store carries several varieties of paprika and I get to do a small taste test to tell me which one is the tastiest. All paprika is not created equal, some is hot, some bland and tasteless. A touch of each different variety on the tip of your tongue will quickly tell you which is one you want. 

Even the larger 16 ounce containers of spice at Cosco are far cheaper and much preferable to buying those small rip off bottles of spice.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 23, 2010)

You beat me to it Jim. I too get everything from the Spice House. They have a excellent choice of different paparikas that you will not find in most stores. Hungarians sweet and sharp, spanish and smoked varieties.
They also have some fantastic blends and rubs. Once you buy the initial spice which comes in a glass bottle which is recommended for keeping spice you buy the refills in plastic bags that you put into your bottle. Saves you some money.
They have excelent customer service to boot.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 23, 2010)

Sams Club is a great place to get a large volume of spice for less price.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 23, 2010)

alot of folks use them..  and love the product they provide.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






once you try them you wont be going to Sam's etc.  Spices like meat is one of those things where the motto:  "you get what you pay for"  is really true.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 23, 2010)

Keep mine in the freezer.  Seems to work well.  Most of my spices comes from http://www.spicesetc.com/category/1.  USA in Georgia. Good service.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks guys for the tips and recommendations!  I know where I will be getting a lot of spices from now on.  Now I need to figure out what to get...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

With my joining Restaurant depot they have a long list of spices and I mean a long rack about 10' long and many sheves high stacked full of spices of all types too.


----------



## phil brown (Jan 25, 2010)

I get my spices from Penzey's, but it doesn't look like they have a store in your area.  It might be worth ordering online to see if you like what they have, though.  They have lots of really good seasoning blends in addition to individual spices.  Not cheap, but really good stuff.  I haven't been disappointed yet.

Products I couldn't live without:
Turkish Bay Leaves (the best available _anywhere_)
Smoked Spanish Parprika
Sweet Curry Powder
Buttermilk Dressing Mix


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just got a bunch of spices for hot dogs from Butcher Packer, they were a little cheaper than other spice places and I trust their quality.  Got white pepper, coriander, paprika, soy, (he used powdered milk) dextrose, etc.  (found my dad's old hot dog recipe, except his is for 100lb. batches, lol!).  They are good and fast, had them in 4 days.


----------



## azrocker (Jan 25, 2010)

I like http://wholespice.com/
I was in their store in the Oxbow Market in Napa and bought some great smoked salt. I also use Penzey's


----------

